# photos



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

.........deleted........


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

nice cats fluffypurrs. which are kittens as they all look so big


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

I like that second picture, is it a FW?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

wow they are very beautifull elligent looking cats.

the last 2 are my fav color moggies aswell lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

deleted again


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

so elegant!  You must be very proud of such beauties!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

They are beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awwww super pics fluff - i love the white ones


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures, are both the apricots Johpas ? Where are the pics of your lovely seal and white boy, don't you have him anymore?


----------

